# Plastic vs glass carboys



## Rich F (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a friend who is a first time wine maker and he asked me if it made any difference whether he used plastic or glass carboy for the various steps. My gut says glass only but I could not answer the question with any conficence. Is there any reason not to use plastic carboys?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2007)

It is pretty much a personal preference either way. Plastic is safer-glass is impervious and doesn't squish when handled. A plastic carboy can sqash in a little when lifted and may cause the wine to be forced out the airlock. Other than that, no real problems.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2007)

I assume and hope you are talking about "The Better Bottle" as water jugs are not the same. They are fine for short storage but please do not bulk age in them.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Feb 4, 2008)

out of my own curiosity, why are the better bottles different than water jugs for aging? Also my concern is that if you use bleach solution to disinfect plastic does it affect structural integrity?


----------



## Griffster (Feb 4, 2008)

Dawg - I don't know about the bleach thing. I don't use bleach products to clean my wine making stuff. But, I have two Better Bottles and I really like them. I've had back problems for years and the Better Bottles are so much lighter in weight. Even when full of wine - I have no problem carrying them from a downstairs location to an upstairs location. I have a glass carboy and when full I can't move it.


----------



## vino08 (Nov 26, 2008)

I just bought a better bottle- full glass one is just too heavy. It seemed a little smaller though... had 4 cups left over when I racked my wine into it (Of sediment- so maybe it is a good thing).


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2008)

I know that glass carboys are usually a little bigger and vary from bottle to bottle, dont know how accurate the Better bottles are though. They may be right on the money and you racked from a bigger carboy.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 26, 2008)

Be careful if you plan on degassing with a brake bleeder. The bottle can cave a bit causing you to suck up wine. I would also be afraid of getting scrathes were bacteria could grow. Just my thoughts. Besides, glass just looks better.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 27, 2008)

I used a better bottle for one racking and then gave it to a friend. Every time I moved, nudged or lifted it, wine would squeeze into the airlock. 


Keep in mind that a carboy would be one of the lighter things that I lift on any given day.


----------



## K&GB (Nov 27, 2008)

I just got four better bottles from George. I too noticed that they were a bit smaller than my 6-gal glass carboys, so be carful when racking between them. I also had trouble moving the bottle after it was full because even being as careful as I knew how the wine squeezed up into the airlock. It's just something I'll need to get used to now that I understand the differences. They are definitely lighter.


----------



## smokegrub (Nov 27, 2008)

Love my Better Bottles!


----------



## wctisue (Nov 28, 2008)

I converted from glass to all Better Bottles about three years ago because I'd broken two glass carboys. Yes BBs are flexible because they're thin plastic so you must use caution when you move them. I've found if I slide them off the counter and support them with one hand below that I have minimal movement of the wine. And yes the sides will cave-in even using a hand-held vacuvin during degassing. However, the lighter weight combined with no fear of breaking a bottle leave me firmly in the "I love my Better Bottles" category.


Wayne


----------



## vino08 (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess I will decide after I bottle next weekend. If I end up short of 30 I will stay with the glass. I do need to go tip mine a little so the sediment will be on one side... I read that tip here in another area.
Mary


----------



## Bert (Nov 29, 2008)

I use a Brew Hauler on my Better Bottles when moving them, as this seems to cut down on the flexing....


----------



## quntumleap (Dec 31, 2008)

I just got my first BB and have had no trouble with it. I also use the brew hauler and it does a great job of supporting the BB and it is easy to lift without deforming the sides.

John


----------



## Bartman (Jan 7, 2009)

I, too, like the lighter weight of the BBs, but I generally use the glass carboys as the extra weight doesn't bother me too much. However, the original question hasn't really been addressed and is one I am interested in too: Is there a reason _not_ to use BBs instead of glass carboys? I think I have read either in some kit instructions or elsewhere, that bulk aging should only be done in glass carboys and not in BBs, but no reason was given. Is it because glass bottles are known to be 'safe' containers for wine to age wine, and the jury is still out on plastic BBs? Out of concern that there is a certain but unidentified benefit to glass vs. plastic carboys, I have stuck with the glass carboys but would be glad to be enlightened.

Bart Reeder
Dallas, TX


----------



## Jeff D (Jan 8, 2009)

Better bottles are PET plastic, which is impervious to oxygen. Most plastic will let oxygen through very slowly and oxidize the wine eventually. The BBs we have I keep in plastic milk crates, that way you can move them around without stirring things up.








Jeff


----------



## moto-girl (Jan 8, 2009)

I fall in the love Better Bottles category. Anything that makes life easier is fantastic. I lift heavy things all day at work and not lifting a heavy carboy is a good thing.


----------

